# Found Pigeon in PA



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

A few weeks ago I caught a pigeon outside of my loft. It looks like a small homer but has a peak crest. Lots of bronzing. It was still squeaking but is clearly a strong flyer since it had to fly through quite a bit of hawk territory to get to me. I wonder if it is some kind of high flying breed, but I don't know anything about flying breeds. I have exhausted all resources to try to find the owner. It has an orange aluminum band reading: IB 11 329. And before anyone asks, yes, that is the correct band number. I have triple checked, hoping I was missing a letter, but no, that is exactly what I see on the band. I'm hoping to find a nice pet home for him/her.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

IB I do believe is an independant breeder... so he may not beable to be traced.. if you can post a picture we may beable to tell you what breed he is if interested.


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you Spirit Wings. I will get some pictures later today.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It sounds like it could be an archangel. But we'll see when you get pictures


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Where are you located in Pa?


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It sounds like it could be an archangel. But we'll see when you get pictures


Definitely not a pure Archangel. Peak crest is filling out, maybe a poor shell crest now. Here are some pictures.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Its a serbian highflier. Try tristateserbianhighfliers.com. Those guys should be able to trace the band. By the way its a nice looking bird.


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

outcold00 said:


> Its a serbian highflier. Try tristateserbianhighfliers.com. Those guys should be able to trace the band. By the way its a nice looking bird.


Thank you so much!!! Will get right on that. He looks even better when he's dry, but I interrupted bath time to take those pictures. Someone must sure be missing him!


----------

